# XBMC Product advertised by DVDFAB Any comments?



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I recently noticed that DVDFAB is selling some new products for home media using XBMC media on a Android Platform.

They are called
VidOn.me Android Blu-ray Box AV100 Sale $99 Regular $199

VidOn.me Android Blu-ray Box AV200 Sale $239 Regular $299

Specs at the following link
http://vidon.me/android_blu_ray_box.htm#specifications


They also are selling the units in conjunction with DVDFAB All in one LifeTime Software.
http://www.dvdfab.com/promotion.htm

What do you guys think...is this a good deal? Would it work good for playing digital movies in a home theater setting?

They also offer something called a VidOnMe Server Software and VidOnMe Player Software.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Well I was looking at some of the DVDFab software, I have most of it but do not have some of the newer functions like DVD Create and Blu Ray Create etc. After checking out the price for the ones I don't have (Lifetime version, only ones worth buying) it was pretty costly. Since I was interested in checking out one of there new Android BluRay Box's with XBMC I figured i would just purchase there deal on the AV200 for $299 which comes with ALL the DVDFAB software for life. 

Not really familiar with the XBMC but it seems pretty straight forward. Its a new product and wont be shipping until Feb 10th. I will let you guys know what I think. And please feel free to fill me in on all the workings of XBMC so I can be more familiar when i get my new toy.








[/URL][/IMG]

Pick of the combo deal.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have read the info on it, but still not quite sure what purpose it serves. 

What are you going to use it for?


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> I have read the info on it, but still not quite sure what purpose it serves.


I was trying to figure that one out myself. Is it for folks who live life via smartphone?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I use OpenElec XBMC for my media server and I love it. There is an app for android that is free if you just want to control XBMC with your android. I saw where there was a APP that was for viewing on Android that was supposed to come out from XBMC for free, but I don't know if it ever materialized.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> I have read the info on it, but still not quite sure what purpose it serves.
> 
> What are you going to use it for?


Play digital movies from a harddrive. Kinda like a home server. DVD, CD, BLU Ray, 3D, digital files.
Some people have HTPC...kinda same kind of concept. Pass through audio so you can let your receiver do the work.

This device has apps, internet access, organizes/searches your movie files for ease of access such as drama, comedy. alphabetical etc. Play your digital movies from a hard drive or NAS. Pull the posters and relevant movie info etc. Can be used to push movie posters to a TV poster etc.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

XBMC is the best free Media Center... JRiver MC is the best MC if you dont mind dropping $50 .... It does just about everything you can think of and then some... but I do use DVDFAB to rip all my Blurays and DVD's :wave:


----------

